# Dakota's Twin Bucklings UPDATE 7/30 New Photos Post #9



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Dakota kidded around 1 A.M. the 26th of July with twin bucklings. Both have blue eyes as far as I can tell. The black and white one is a little slow, but he walks and eats just fine.

Kid 1









Kid 2


----------



## goinggoaty (May 19, 2010)

*Re: Dakota's Twin Bucklings*

So freakin cute..... Love the markings. Congrats on the babies.


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

*Re: Dakota's Twin Bucklings*

They are super cute! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dakota's Twin Bucklings*

Congrats they are adorable..... :thumb:


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Dakota's Twin Bucklings*

:clap: 
Nice markings!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Dakota's Twin Bucklings*

I love the first buck. His other side is just as white, and the only brown on this face is his little nose and circles around his eyes. Looks like he has a mask on, or a helmet. I really wanted a quality buckling from this girl, so I hope he matures nicely. I have a nice buckling from her sister, but preferred one from her. That and her sister's buckling is enormous and might grow above height standards. He is nearly as tall as my 6 month old buckling at only 2 months. I DID want a girl or two, but I'm definitely happy with this pair. I'll probably wether the black and white one. He has a floppy ear on one side. Its funny. He also has white "bracelets" on all four legs, which I think is adorable. My husband dubbed him "Gomer" after Gomer Pyle. I'm calling the first one Gizmo...like the cute little Mogwi in the Speilberg movie, Gremlins.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dakota's Twin Bucklings*

Soooo CUTE!!! She sure did give you some flashy boys! I hope they turn out to be what you expect.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Dakota's Twin Bucklings*

Very cute.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Dakota's Twin Bucklings*

I took some photos of the boys when they were a day old. So, here are their fluffy pictures! I will be turning them out in a grassy paddock with mom when they are a little more steady on their feet and will take some out in the sunlight.

Buckling 1 - Gizmo:




























I absolutely love Gizmo. His colors rock. His mom is amazingly level and ended up filling a gorgeous udder. He is still so young and goofy looking, we'll see how he looks in a month.

Buckling 2 - Gomer:




























This guy has an adorable little face. It looks just like his moms. I think I lucked out again with blue eyes that should stay blue on both of these boys. This guy's right front leg was really crooked though you can't see it in this picture. It turned under to the inside when viewed from the front, although he had no problem using it. Its completely straight as of today.


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

I like Gomer a lot


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

They are both adorable but that gizmo sure is a flashy guy too bad i live in Southeast texas or I would snab him up.LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Both are ADORABLE...I'm partial to B/W goaties and Gomer is a cutie but I think that Gizmo will end up the better of the 2 as far as build goes...flashy too.


----------

